# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  من مغامارات يسوور في الطبخ..

## اسير الهوى

طبعا انا اعرف اطبخ بس اكيد مو زيكم بس شوفو هذي المغامرة كنا في رحلة وكنت انا وأحد الشباب اللي نطبخ 

وكانت الساعة عشر ونص تقريبا والشباب يسبحو في البحر المهم الطبخة كانت رز محموص (موتي هالاكله)

 واحنا نطبخ كنا فاتحين غرشة الجبن وناكل فيها وجت الفكرة لينا ثنينا مرة وحدة ان احنا نسوي محموص بجبن وسويناها 

وعجبت الشباب بس صار لون المحموص فاتح شوي 

ليكم الوصفة هذا اذا عرفت اوصف يعني ههههه

نقطع البصل قطع صغار ونحمصه بالقدر لين يغمق لونه اوينحمص عدل

بعدين نحط معاه ماي ونحط البهارات والملح ونخليه يغلي لزين يتغير لون الماي ويصير اسمر او بني غامق

نحط بعدين الدجاج او الايدام يعني ولاحسن يكون مسلوق ونخليه بالماي وهو يغلي لزين تستوي بلون المحموص

نشيل الدجاح ونحطه بقدر ثاني ونحط محلها الرز ونخليه لزين يغلي على نار هادية لزين يشرب الماي ويستوي واذا شفت الماي قرب ينشف نحط الجبن مع الرز ونقلبه بس انخلي الجبن يصير على جوانب القدر

ونخلي الرز ينشف بالمرة ونرجع الايدام او الدجاج معاه ونخليه على نار هادية مرة

  وبعدين بالهنا والشفا

طبعا اذا غلط الطبخة او فيها اغلاط او في طريقة اسهل علمونا

----------


## فرح

الله...الله ..
ع الحـــــــــــركاااات الحلوووه 
طلع خيي طباااااخ لا وبعد محمووووص :wink:  شي حلووووووو
الخطواااات صحيحه بس ماعرفنا المقادير بالتحديد يللا مومهم 
بس بالجبن متاكد طلع حلووو !!
يللا نجرب وانشاء الله يكوون لذييييذ وما يلعبوون :embarrest:  البيت علي ههههههه
تسلم يدينك اخوووي العزيز ياســــــــر
ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
بنتظااااار الاكلات الشهيه 
دمت برعاية لله

----------


## اسير الهوى

:embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

وش مفكرين ترا انا طباخ خخخخخخ

اهلا خيتي ام حمزة..

ماعليش انت سويها وبتعجبهم اضمن لك انا...شكلش بتحصلي دست خخخخخ

ماعليكم وترا في بعد مغامرات ثانية بتقروها المرات الجاية

موفقة بإذن الله

وبحفظ الباري

----------


## Princess

:weird: 
اللهم اني صااائم 
صااائم يا جمااعه  
محمووص :nuts: 
ما شالله .. والله ابداع مو قليله  :icon30: 
بس على جبن.. مممممم جبن ويش لا تقولوا البقره الضاحكه..  :nosweat:  
يسلمو الإيدين ويعطيك العافيه خيي على هالتجربه
ومزيدا من التجارب ان شالله
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أمل الظهور

يوه يوه 


صاروا عندنا طباخين شباب  






مدري ليه الرجال اذا طبخوا يطلع اكلهم مره جنااان ويتفننوا 


بس مدري ليه مايطلعوا مهاراتهم دوم <<خايفين يتوهقوا معانا  :rolleyes: 


يعطيك العافيه على الطبخه اخوي

----------


## سيناريو

لحظه اييييييييييييييييه قلت رحله أي واني أقووووووووول الجبن من وين طالع أتاري 
الحاجه أم الأختراع >>> قصدش الجوع أبو الأبتكار
وصف دقيق يسلمو 
ياسلااااااااااااااااام واحد في البر أو في رحله ويطبخ والكل جوعان حتى لو مااستوت الطبخه عدله ياكلوه ياكلوها غصب طيب ههههه ايه الواحد ياخذ حريته في الرحله وهو يطبخ ياسلام >>> مالت كنها جربت يعني  
يسلمو خيو ياسر طلعت طباخ  ماشا الله 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## لحن الخلود

محموص وجبن دي قوية 
مصيبة مو بس قوية 
 الحمد الله امي ما شافت طبختك خييو لانها اكيد بتسويها النا تقول جربوا وابلعوا 
 الحمد الله الحمد الله يارب
 محموص وجبن 
 ماني قادرة ابلعها بس يمكن طلعت حلوة  وانا مدري 
عليكم بالعافية اخوي ياسر تراك غلبتني في الجوع والطبخ مو بس غلبتني كسرتني

----------


## واحد فاضي

تخليتها أخي يسووووووووور 

محموص وجبن هههههههههههههههه

الله يغربل ابليسك 

يالله يا خوك .........جاي العيد ويش .......تروح ويانا الرحله 

وبنشوف الطبخ .................ويلي على الطبخ اللذيذ 

عليكم بالعافيه أخي ياسر 

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ههههههههه
حلو قوية 
محموص ييميميميم
الله يغربل بليسك
وش جيب الجبن لو تدري امي العودة كان سوتها ولاعليها خخخخخ ولازم تخلينا ناكلها 
مشكوووور اخوي ياسر طلع لشباب مهارات 
>>> يكفي ان ابوها يطبخ عدل 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## زهور الامل

هههههههههههههه
خوووووش طبخه ومحموووص الكل يحب المحموووص 
بس جبن كأنها قووويه هههههه ليش كل شي بتجااارب يصبح لذيييييذ
بس عااد فرووحه قالت بتسووويها الله يستر مع اعناادها اكيد بتسويها 
يعطيك العافيه وتسلم يدينك وافكاارك الحلوووه 
اكيد لو كانت بالصوووره افضل هههههه
بنتظاار المغامرات القادمه

----------


## اسير الهوى

اميرة المرح

خية اللي اتذكره كان جبن بوك ههههههه ولازم تجربيها انت بالذات وعلى ضمانتي بتطلع لذيذة ههههه


امل الظهور

افا عليك خية ترا يعتمد علينا بالطبخ بس مو بالبيت لان بالبيت تجي الخيابة والكسل ههههه بس برا لان اذا ماطبخنا بنموت جوع هههه


سيناريو

اي والله الجوع ام الاختراع وانت صادقة خية الشباب ياكلو كل شي حزتها او بيموتو من الجوع ههههه
عشان كذا يمدينا نتفنن

لحن الخلود

لا لازم تدري عنها جدتك عشان تطبخها لك ترا عدلة جربيها هههه لا عاد ماكسرتك انتو البنات خطيرين بس لو تتحركو شوي بالمطبخ هههههه>>>اسكت لا احصل دست خخخخ


واحد فاضي

هلا خيي ولا يهمك تقدم انت بس ههههه اوه نسيت انا باسافر في العيد يالله اذا بتروه ويانا يالله وهناك نطبخ على الراحه هههه


الامل البعيد

احم احم وش مفكرة ترا مهارات عالمية هههههه يبغالي اطبخ ليكم واسلها ليكم كان تحكمو هههه


غفران

هلا فيك... انشاء الله تطبخها ليكم ام حمزة وتقولي لينا رايك ههههه..


ولكم الشكر جميعا على التعقيب

وكما اعدكم بمغامرات طبيخية اخرى هههههه

----------


## hope

يااسلاااااااام مبدع ياسر 

محموص بالجبن 

والله يمكن لذيذه 

خلاص بجربها قريب وان ماطلعت عدل يااااويلك  :evil: 

تسلم هالافكار الجهنيمه وننتظر شي جديد 

بالتوفيق ..

تحياااااااتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*محموص وبجبن* 

*اكلوها وطلعت عجيبة لان الجوع كافر* 

*ورحلة وشباب وبحر وجوع الا غصب ياكلوها ويمدحو فيها* 

*بس ما بجربها خلني على المحموص العادي لا يفضحوني في البيت يبي لهم سنة على ما ينسو*

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه محموص وجبن 
إني من زمان شفت الموضوع بس توني أباارد 
ههه
إني اولاً ماآكل المحموص إلإ إذا سوااها أبوي . الوالد .
بس الامس أمي سوت محموص وتذكرت طبختك الجهنميه وقلت باخذ الجبن بس قلبي ماطاوعني جبن ومحموص 
بس وعد إذا أبوي هو اللي سوو المحموص باجرب طبختك يااطباخنا 
هه
لإني أحب أجرب 
حكاايوه ,,

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو اخي ياسر على المحموص بجبن وان شاء الله نجربه 
        تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## alzahrani33

ههههههههههههههه

 :bigsmile:  :nuts:  :no:  :signthankspin: 
تحياتي يسووووور

تقبل مروري
دمت بود

----------


## اسير الهوى

حورووه 
نورتي صفحتي بحضورك..

اضمن لك تطلع عدلة واذا ماطلعت عدلة انا اجيب ليكم غذا ثاني هههههه

********

نور الهداية.

انت طبااخة وبتبدعي فيها احسن مني وبتطلع عدلة وبيمدحوها بس حقوق الطبخ محفوظة يعني تقولي انها طبختي زيين..

********

حكايوووووه..

ها جر بتي ترا انت وعدتي انك بتسويها يالله اذا جربتي قولي وش رايك فيها بس حطي لك لحالك لا تروحي فيها من باقي العيلة ههههههه

********

سارية...

مشكورة والله يسلمك من كل شر...موفقة الى خير...


**********

زهراني..

الله يسلمك ومشكور على المرور اللطيف... يسلموووو خيي...

********

الف شكر للجميع ولك خالص تحياتي..

اخوكم ياسر

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمووووووووووووووو

الله يعطيك العافيه


Yaserali

----------

